# Dell AC Adaptor not recognized../sigh



## nelcanada (Jan 7, 2009)

My Dell AC Adapter died and I thought.. easy enough go to future shop and get a new one. Well no one in my town sells Dell parts and they talked me into some other brand ...Doh!... so I got a universal one. Once I got home and plugged it in I realized.. (Dell you got me!) Dell computers apparently only work with Dell parts! I do NOT want to spend another $100 when I have a perfectly good adapter sitting right here!!

The computer functions but I get a prompt that goes something like...The AC Power Adapter type cannot be determined. This will prevent optimal system performance. Your system will operate slower and the battery will not recharge. You must use a Dell adapter.. blah blah blah So now the battery is dead and even though the generic cord is plugged in the red battery light keeps flashing at me because we are now at 0% battery. Everything is running so slow!

is there a way I can bypass this crap? The power supply is the exact same specs in every way other then having Dell stamped on it. :4-dontkno

Someone tell me and I will be the happiest girl in the world lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You may need a DELL original power supply. Try the 90W or higher. I believe you can get these online from Dell website.


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

I purchased a Dell "replacement" AC Adapter online for my Latitude C840. It came with about 12 connectors, including the correct Dell connector. It cost around $48 (including shipping). It works fine, no problems.


----------



## Russo925 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm having the same problem -- bought one on craig's list ...

i have a related question ...


Could using a generic AC adaptor (one that does not supply sufficient power, as told by the error message above) cause the computer to not recognize my ipod? In other words, do the USB ports require a certain amount of power to recognize large HD's like an ipod? 


I tried a new cable, a different ipod (wouldnt recognize it either), resetting, reinstalling itunes, all of it. My ipod is recognized on other computers. But when i plug it in to mine, nothing. 


Also, my USB ports are fine -- it recognizes my small jump-drive. 

Could it be the power problem? I am going to buy a new power source anyways, but I was just curious if this could be the problem ...


----------



## LaptopNomad (Jan 26, 2009)

A generic 2.5" USB diskdrive takes about 1-2 watts. On the scale of an AC power adapter for a laptop that's in the margin. However if the AC power adapter capacity is already stretched and can not deliver the current it needs to power a 1-2 Watt device I suspect you must have different problems also. 

Setting the CPU to work with a memory tester increases power consumption enormously. I assume the adapter capacity is enough to take that load. 

I'd rather expect a driver issue of some sort.

How does the "not recognize Ipod" show? What does the device manager say when it's being plugged in?


----------



## Russo925 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response Nomad ...


It does not say a single thing. It's the craziest thing. I tried uninstalling the USB drivers and restarting, to see if that would help. It recognized the hardware and reinstalled the drivers -- didn't work.

I suspected the driver problem as well, but when you look at the USB's on the device manager, it's as if nothing is even plugged in. 


Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

